

ProjectSherpa is in Public Beta - benkross
http://www.projectsherpa.com/blog/projectsherpa-is-in-public-beta/

======
brickmort
My tip as a user who just stumbled upon this link on HN: Have a good easy-to-
find 'about' link on your Blog. It took me a good couple of seconds before I
was able to find a way to get to the root website and read about what you were
about. It would be nicer if there was a quick 'What is ProjectSherpa?' link
somewhere, or maybe a quick 2-sentence blip on the sidebar explaining what
Sherpa does. I'm sure other readers would have given up sooner and bounced
from your page.

in any case, good luck to ya!

